# 3.5 turbo



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

SSR Engineering is going to start working in my car the 23rd to develop a turbo for the 3.5.
Wish us luck


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Woohoo! Keep us posted...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah, I read about that over at A.Net.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

single or twin turbo.... wonder where they're going to put it (or them)?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

It's a single turbo, and I think they are going to put the battery in the trunk


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

That kicks ass. There aren't enough turbo'd VQ's out there.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

YUMMY!!!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Turbo update*

The project is going well, I went to the shop yesterday and the intercooler is mounted, pipes are done. The project should be done in about 2 weeks.
The turbo is going to be mount below the battery; there will be a bracket from the transmission to hold the big t4/t4 turbine. The battery is not going to be move to the trunk. I'm sorry I don't have pics yet, but a soon as I get them I'll post them.

NOTE:
If you are interested in a Mossy Cat Back Exhaust or a AEM Cold Air Intake, PM or e-mail me with a resable price.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

can we possibly get some pics of the build? have you chkd to see if nissan performance mag wants to do any coverage on this?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes, I'll try to post some pics this weekend.

I haven't talk to any mag. to do a coverage, but it is a good idea.
I want to do that, but I will have to find out what do I need to do?


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

what are you doing about fuel management? obviously stand-alone but who/how?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *Yes, I'll try to post some pics this weekend.
> 
> I haven't talk to any mag. to do a coverage, but it is a good idea.
> I want to do that, but I will have to find out what do I need to do? *


I sent a PM to myoung, the editor of nissan performance mag. He will probably contact you.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

^^^Thank you.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

chuck34gboro said:


> what are you doing about fuel management? obviously stand-alone but who/how?


A Piggy back by Split Second.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

For those of you who don't frequent .net here is a pic of where it will sit


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

hmmm, that starter is going to get awfully HOT.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Ruben said:


> hmmm, that starter is going to get awfully HOT.


They are going to put some heat shields around it.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Manifolds pics*

Check them out:


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Very nice, when are they expecting to complete the project?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks for keepng us update, the piping looks really well made.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> Very nice, when are they expecting to complete the project?


Hopefully, I'm supposed to pick my baby up the 12th


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Thanks for keepng us update, the piping looks really well made.


No problem, they have a very good quality.
I think, they are going to make headers just like the ones in the pics, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Almost done*


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

DROOL!  

Looks fantastic!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Pricing/availablity...???


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

ooooer, that looks very pretty! Very well done pipes!
g/l with the project


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

WOW! Those are some very well done pipes. I can't wait to see the numbers this pushes out.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Hmmmm Today is the 12th!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Where you at Guerrero? Did they finish? Today is the 19th.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

^^^We are waiting for the oil scavenge pump. The shop is also moving to a bigger and better location with their own dyno. I guess another 3 weeks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

So in the mean time, you're dead in the water? Do you still have the exhaust ans CAI for sale?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes, I'm "dead in the water"

The parts still for sale


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

So you're riding the bike?

Coco, buy his shiot!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I ride the bike when is not too cold, it's getting better now. I've been working some crazy hours, early morning late night. 
I'm driving my wife's 4runner, yes It is a pain in the a** to drive my wife but I have to do it. The Altima and the bike are my daily transportation.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Guerrrero, anything new on your project?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Looks awesome! Let us know when you hear something new!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Guerrrero, anything new on your project?


Everything is done, kit looks sweet, the car is running but we haven't drive it yet, have to way until it gets tune. It's going to the dyno Tues/Weds.
The dyno numbers and pics should be out sometime next week.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> Everything is done, kit looks sweet, the car is running but we haven't drive it yet, have to way until it gets tune. It's going to the dyno Tues/Weds.
> The dyno numbers and pics should be out sometime next week.


Awesome. Keep us up to date.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Very cool. Take your time and do it right... nobody wants to see you engine go BLAM!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

^^^Yes, SSR E is taking their time to have a very reliable kit, that's why my car is been there for about 5 months. 

I like your signature:
""Your Name Here" Looking for sponsor"

I may have to add that to mine too


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*More pics*


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks like a first class install. That is fantastic, I can't wait for numbers. Both $$ and HP...


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*completion pics*

Check SSR ENGINEERING's  forum for completion pics.
Dyno #s should be out tomorrow.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Yummy!! I haven't been this excited about our car in a long time. Install looks beautiful. We need dyno's, 1/4 and $$$.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I jacked the photos...


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

alty02 said:


> Yummy!! I have been this excited about our car in a long time. Install looks beautiful. We need dyno's, 1/4 and $$$.


Dyno #s should be out tomorrow, 1/4 soon and the price TBA.

Thanks Ruben


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ooo ooo ooo, tomorrow is here!!! :jumping up and down:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I can't tell from the pics but it looks like one of the turbos has a pump on the oil drain because it's mounted so low... do both turbos have them?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Coco said:


> ooo ooo ooo, tomorrow is here!!! :jumping up and down:


They have minor problems but everything should be done tomorrow, that's what they told me...


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

James said:


> I can't tell from the pics but it looks like one of the turbos has a pump on the oil drain because it's mounted so low... do both turbos have them?


 I only have one turbo, the G35 is twin and I believe they are only using one scavenge pump


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> I only have one turbo, the G35 is twin and I believe they are only using one scavenge pump


How is it setup? Will it fit the I35 as easily as the G35?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> They have minor problems but everything should be done tomorrow, that's what they told me...


Uh oh. That's not something you want to hear, . Hopefully it'll be done soon!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

James said:


> How is it setup? Will it fit the I35 as easily as the G35?


I'm not sure but here are some pics:
http://ssr-engineering.com/g35/


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

That's a beautiful looking setup. I can't wait to see the numbers.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

At 3600 RMPs it made 261 whp, they have a minor problem (the car broke lose and broke the dyno straps) so they have to continue with the tuning tomorrow morning.

Before the project, It dyno 245 whp. 
at 3600 RMPs it made about 160 whp, check my dyno here .


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ww!

Drl!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I forgot to mention that at 3600 rpms it made 390 ft lbs of TQ


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> I forgot to mention that at 3600 rpms it made 390 ft lbs of TQ


Nice Julian. There is obviously alot of potential in these motors. Keep it cool!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, awesome numbers.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Get that badboy to the track!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

alty02 said:


> Get that badboy to the track!


If I don't have to work on Saturday 3-13-04, I'll take it to the Carlsbad Dragstrip


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Are you serious? 390lb of torque? Holy shit, whats the total cost so far?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> If I don't have to work on Saturday 3-13-04, I'll take it to the Carlsbad Dragstrip


I think I speak for all of us when I say, YIPEEE!!! Can't wait to see the numbers. No doubt this will be a Z killa. :cheers:


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Dyno pic*

With a .3 wastegate spring at 5.5 psi, it made 348 whp and 386 tq

We are going to put a .4 wastegate spring, and the goal is 6.5 psi. I'll post new/better #s soon.

I don't have words to describe how fast my ride is now and it's not done yet.
Torque steering is not that bad, I thought it was going to be real bad but it's not. 
Traction is the main problem; I just need to relearn how to keep my tires for not spinning. I might go with 255/40/18 or do some minor fender modification and fit wider tires to improve traction.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Holy Dog Sex Batman


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> With a .3 wastegate spring at 5.5 psi, it made 348 whp and 386 tq
> [/IMG]



SCHWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OH MAN, that's gotta be the fastest Gen.3 Altima in the world.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I just peed my pants...wow wow wow!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Ho...ly...crap...


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

That's some MAD power, dude!! I don't think this has been brought up yet, but is this intended to be a bolt-on kit, using stock internals and stock compression ratio? 

BTW, don't be so mean to the dyno!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

bolzak37 said:


> That's some MAD power, dude!! I don't think this has been brought up yet, but is this intended to be a bolt-on kit, using stock internals and stock compression ratio?
> 
> BTW, don't be so mean to the dyno!! :thumbup:


Good question...
Yes, it's a bolt on kit, the only minor modification is the oil tap for the oil line.

a little info from other forum:


SSR Engineering said:


> The price will be lower on the initial group buy or introductory price, but we are planning on selling this kit between $6,500 and $6,900. There's a reason why too, it's not because of huge profit margins it's because of the time, and especially the high end components that went into developing this kit. A V6 Turbo Kit, intercooled, with fuel and fuel management etc is not a cheap thing


----------



## FIX MIX (Feb 15, 2004)

Niceeeeeeeeee. What are they using to avoid detonation ?


----------



## 1QIKALTY (Mar 18, 2004)

This whole thread is making me drool...

Very nice, clean, proffessional looking install. :thumbup: 

One question though, what type of clutch/tranny/axle/driveline problems are you expecting?? I mean, I don't think the stock stuff will hold up too long with an additional almost 150 wheel HP over stock...



Jon


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

FIX MIX said:


> Niceeeeeeeeee. What are they using to avoid detonation ?


Piggy back from Split Second


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

1QIKALTY said:


> This whole thread is making me drool...
> 
> Very nice, clean, proffessional looking install. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


About the clutch I'll maybe using the flywheel and clutch combo from JWT. 
The tranny/axle/driveline should be ok for now.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Cograts on having the Ultimate Sleeper... :thumbup: 

Be sure to keep your digi camera in your glove box to
capture the expressions on all the V-8 owners you hand 
their butts to!


----------



## speed force (Apr 4, 2004)

Another beautiful piece from SPEED FORCE RACING-SSR ENGINEERING! :cheers:


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Guerrero, whats the latest? Do you have any more to add? Things going well?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

1/4 mile times... I am sooo excited to hear what this thing does in the quarter.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

We all know that our car comes with a piece of sh*t MAF, and I never had a problem, but last Saturday my MAF blew.

Now I'm looking for an aftermarket MAF that will fit our cars. The Cobra MAF may work, but we still need to find out.

If you guys know of an aftermarket MAF, please let me know.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> SSR Engineering is going to start working in my car the 23rd to develop a turbo for the 3.5.
> Wish us luck


 Hi Guerrero, this is Greg Vogel from Quality Nissan, please give me a call at (909)-634 1464


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

GregV said:


> Hi Guerrero, this is Greg Vogel from Quality Nissan, please give me a call at (909)-634 1464


Thanks Greg, you are the man!!!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

GregV and Guerrero, please share. I have blown two MAF's and have not put my intake back on because of this. If you have a solution, besides paying nissan 400 bucks for the unproven Bosch MAF, please share with us.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> GregV and Guerrero, please share. I have blown two MAF's and have not put my intake back on because of this. If you have a solution, besides paying nissan 400 bucks for the unproven Bosch MAF, please share with us.


bad timing on the posts I guess. I don't have a solution for the MAF. I am going to remove my AEM and put back the PopCharger. I've never seen a MAF go bad because of a popcharger unless the bracket wasn't installed. I was emailing him because he needed a stock exhaust, and we just installed Mo... (oops) Greg V exhaust onto a customer's car and I'm giving him the customer's old one. Sorry.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> Thanks Greg, you are the man!!!


 Did you get your MAF replaced? What happened?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Coco said:


> Did you get your MAF replaced? What happened?


I'm giving him an exhaust, and helping him with the MAF.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn Greg, you ARE the man!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

GregV said:


> bad timing on the posts I guess. I don't have a solution for the MAF. I am going to remove my AEM and put back the PopCharger. I've never seen a MAF go bad because of a popcharger unless the bracket wasn't installed. I was emailing him because he needed a stock exhaust, and we just installed Mo... (oops) Greg V exhaust onto a customer's car and I'm giving him the customer's old one. Sorry.


Damn you git me all excited . Oh well I will wait to see if this Bosch MAF conks out on anyone. If not then I guess I will go that route.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Coco said:


> Did you get your MAF replaced? What happened?


No I haven't get it replace. Speed Force Racing is going to try the Cobra MAF in my car, hopefully it works if not I may have to buy the stock MAF, Greg is looking into the price for that.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Greg
Once again thanks for the stock exhaust and great prices that you offer.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Also think about a MAF from an Infiniti Q45.

I would try to call Jim Wolf as well.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Also think about a MAF from an Infiniti Q45.
> 
> I would try to call Jim Wolf as well.


Yes, Speed Force Racing is going to try different MAFs (Cobra, Z32, Q45) to see wish one will work.
Hopefully I'll have good news for everyone that wants to replace their MAFs.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*SSR E. Exhaust system and VIDEOS*

I got the SSR E. 3" pipe cat back to dual 2.5" borla exhausts system with a hi flow Magnaflow cat.
It sounds really nice.

For videos right click and save as

http://ssr-engineering.com/AltimaTurbo/exhaust/MVI_2041.AVI
http://ssr-engineering.com/AltimaTurbo/exhaust/MVI_2042.AVI

Here is a little run (no enough space)

http://68.224.178.194/~hlh/Host/Albert M/SSR Altima.wmv


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

links aren't working!

working now!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

8====D~~~ Looking forward to some real runs with the car, also some 1/4 times. Sounds like a badass and I love the sleeper look.


----------



## sht dawg (Apr 29, 2004)

Guerrero said:


> Yes, Speed Force Racing is going to try different MAFs (Cobra, Z32, Q45) to see wish one will work.
> Hopefully I'll have good news for everyone that wants to replace their MAFs.



any update on the maf tests?

thanks!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

sht dawg said:


> any update on the maf tests?
> 
> thanks!


no yet, I just got a bosch maf.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

sup Guerrero?

is the car running better?

nice to see you here!

btw, I'm horrible w/ names. what is it again?

Brian


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

ultimatuc said:


> sup Guerrero?
> 
> is the car running better?
> 
> ...



Julian  

sup Brian..


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ultimatuc said:


> sup Guerrero?
> 
> is the car running better?
> 
> ...


What's going on man? good to hear from you...
Yes, the car is running much better now that I don't have that exhaust leak...


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

altimateone said:


> Julian
> 
> sup Brian..


Hey man what's up? I got the big break kit install last week check out some pics:




























Rear Break lines:









The whole set up is Wilwood, 4 pistons Calipers, 2 piece Rotors, and brake pads. 

I got the Front and Rear Crown PP Break lines.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow, looks good man. im sorry i didnt get to see your car in person in vegas. would have been fun to run against you and brian.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

ahhhhh. you make me sick!  

j/k they look bad ass! you must have got new rims too.....right?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ultimatuc said:


> ahhhhh. you make me sick!
> 
> j/k they look bad ass! you must have got new rims too.....right?


Right, I'm waiting for them...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Guerrero... we need an update hermano.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

^ no doubt.

and please tell me whats going on here.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I cant believe I never read this before. :thumbup:


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Guerrero... we need an update hermano.


I've haven't been able to do anything, I was in the desert doing an exercise, I may have to go back to Iraq.
I'm taking the car down today to SFR and I'll be dropping it off. I should have updates for next week.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ultimatuc said:


> ^ no doubt.
> 
> and please tell me whats going on here.


That's SFR G35 Twin Turbo with a custom intake manifold.

They may be making an intake manifold for the 3.5 Altima. I'll find out today if they are going to make it.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

When will you know if you have to lace up again?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

alty02 said:


> When will you know if you have to lace up again?


I'm going back to Iraq. Don't know dates...


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

good luck to you Jullian. Take it easy bro.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ultimatuc said:


> good luck to you Jullian. Take it easy bro.


Thanks


----------



## jackiechan (Jul 28, 2004)

awsome buildup! I'm very interestd in track times, good luck Jullian in Iraq! I support all our troops 100%! 
Ben


----------



## 2.5altima (Dec 25, 2004)

Good luck out there! cant wait to see what this car does after you come back. Now all we need is a altima QR turboed


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

2.5altima said:


> Good luck out there! cant wait to see what this car does after you come back. Now all we need is a altima QR turboed


Like this?:
Look for this car to be featured in an upcoming Nissan Performance Mag


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Damn Greg that Altima is the hottness :banhump: Thats almost exactly what I want to do to my car


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

What's going on Greg?
It's nice to see more turbo altimas... interesting set up, BOV dump to atmosphere and the MAF is before the turbo very close to the air filter.
I'll be looking closely for all the specs in Januaries issue of Nissan Performance Mag.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

That is a hot alti, didn't make january though


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*VQ35DET*

Someone needs to do that with the VQ! It's time people start getting turbo 3.5s in the Altima. My Alti is my dream come true. BTW, my friend needs new R32 OE shocks, so if anyone has a set of the GTS-T type M Bilsteins lying around, drop me an email.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW...soooo sweet congratulations on the turbo altima...thats like my dream car:thumbup: 
I'm 16 and well I still have my future ahead of me and well I'd like to have a car just like yours someday..but to have that I need a good job, so basically im asking what do you do for a living, sorry if this is rude you can just tell me to go fuck off if so :cheers:


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

T200Sx said:


> WOW...soooo sweet congratulations on the turbo altima...thats like my dream car:thumbup:
> I'm 16 and well I still have my future ahead of me and well I'd like to have a car just like yours someday..but to have that I need a good job, so basically im asking what do you do for a living, sorry if this is rude you can just tell me to go fuck off if so :cheers:


Julian is a Fighting Hero of our Armed Forces. And when he's not killing terrorists, he's one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

beleve it or not auto mechanics make a killing now. i will be going into UTI in march and when i am through i have heard you start off with nearly $15 and hour..........not perfect but for a first carrer thats not shabby. i know numerous people who have uncles/aunts/friends that are mech's and say some make well over 100k a year :waving: around here there are radio comercials saying they need bus mechanics that start at $21 an hour. the trades are in need of tradesmen and they pay quite well now. greg can you back up what im saying? you work right along side the car mechanics. :cheers: i desided to take this rout because college just wasnt for me, i have ADD and i could never be happy behind a desk, i am a hands on person and would rather come home exhausted than my eyes hurting from a pc.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> beleve it or not auto mechanics make a killing now. i will be going into UTI in march and when i am through i have heard you start off with nearly $15 and hour..........not perfect but for a first carrer thats not shabby. i know numerous people who have uncles/aunts/friends that are mech's and say some make well over 100k a year :waving: around here there are radio comercials saying they need bus mechanics that start at $21 an hour. the trades are in need of tradesmen and they pay quite well now. greg can you back up what im saying? you work right along side the car mechanics. :cheers: i desided to take this rout because college just wasnt for me, i have ADD and i could never be happy behind a desk, i am a hands on person and would rather come home exhausted than my eyes hurting from a pc.


I don't want to hi-jack this thread, so if there are other comments, open a new one. If you don't have any experience, you'll start as an oil changer. If you come out of a tech school, you might start at $15/hour, flag hours. Keep in mind the new meat is always gonna get the shit work. Warranty squeak and rattle and stuff that doesn't pay many hours. You aint gonna see the gravy for awhile. You gotta pay your dues with any job. Now if you come out of trade school, and you start working and kicking butt, you could probably advance pretty well. Good people will always get paid. Just remember that. Anyone that complains they can't make enough money, well, find something else to do or do some introspection.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

T200Sx said:


> WOW...soooo sweet congratulations on the turbo altima...thats like my dream car:thumbup:
> I'm 16 and well I still have my future ahead of me and well I'd like to have a car just like yours someday..but to have that I need a good job, so basically im asking what do you do for a living, sorry if this is rude you can just tell me to go fuck off if so :cheers:


Thank you.
I'm a Marine and I love what I do. My job had pay me enought to have my toys and take care of my family.


Thanks Greg


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

this is why i joined this forum thanx for the info, I want to go all out on my Altima.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Guerrero said:


> Thank you.
> I'm a Marine and I love what I do. My job has paid me enough to have my toys and take care of my family.
> 
> 
> Thanks Greg


No, THANK YOU  and ALL THE ARMED FORCES.  I love this country. So over all how has things been with the turbo (you know tuning problems)and keeping traction has got to be a downside. Any new updates? Pics??? 
:givebeer: + :cheers: = :thumbup:


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

CALIGULA said:


> this is why i joined this forum thanx for the info, I want to go all out on my Altima.


Cool :thumbup:


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

1AltimaR said:


> No, THANK YOU  and ALL THE ARMED FORCES.  I love this country. So over all how has things been with the turbo (you know tuning problems)and keeping traction has got to be a downside. Any new updates? Pics???
> :givebeer: + :cheers: = :thumbup:


I'll may be upgrading the turbo (a little bigger), fuel pump and piggyback... 
I'll keep you guys posted. I'm looking to break the 400s


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Does the turbo hurt the transmission? Does it put too much stress on the tranny?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

skootz1 said:


> Does the turbo hurt the transmission? Does it put too much stress on the tranny?


The transmission still good...
any type of mod that you do will put stress in the other components, in an auto transmission, it would be worse.


----------

